# Time to add scent



## AF_SOAP (Nov 29, 2015)

When is the best time to add scent.  I made a fir/orange castille soap and that worked out fine adding during dilution.  I had a fragrance oil that warped its smell when putting it in during dilution.  Does the heat make a difference?  I always thought it should be when its a little warmer than room temperature to add.  Like around 85-90 degrees?


----------



## Arimara (Nov 30, 2015)

I scented the other half od my liquid soap yesterday. all I did was add EOs to it and shake it up really good. We'll definitely have a answer in few days.


----------



## kdaniels8811 (Nov 30, 2015)

*when to add fragrance*

After I sequester the liquid soap for a week or two, I add the scent.  First I pour off the good soap leaving a half inch of soap in the bottom of the jar with the yucky stuff.  The soap is warmed to 125 or so and the fragrance or EO's are added and stirred in well.  I have not had any separation issues using this method.


----------



## Susie (Dec 2, 2015)

I add my EOs either to the end of paste phase, or at the end of dilution.  Normally at the end of dilution, simply due to convenience.  I normally wait until the soap is cool enough to put a bare finger in it.


----------

